# Natural poses



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been trying to get some natural posing photos of the girls, so I can put them on the website I am slowly building. So far, I have these ones, I am going to keep working on it, and hopefully eventually get that perfect one of each of the girls. Fae is proving to be IMPOSSIBLE to photograph, and Lupe just doesn't stand still long enough Lol.

Poit









Honey, not a great one.









Ke$ha

















And just a super adorable one of Lupe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone looks pretty happy with all that browse!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

They do love it! THey are spending more time out there on their own now.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Awe.. beautiful goats and great forage for them too.. golly. we have bare ground here.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The pics show as natural a pose as any happy goat browsing could be!

They look like they are adjusting very well with you too :thumbup:


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks you guys! I don't think I will ever run out of browse for them... I hope! I have various other areas I could fence off for them though, so no matter what, there is plenty of blackberries and other weeds for them Lol.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I love poit! I've always admired her from afar. Beautiful girls


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Aww, they're so sweet! You got some really good shots there.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Honey is about the cutest thing ever! I just love looking at your goats.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice looking gaots.


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

Wonderful shots! Wonderful goats! That does look like quite the buffet for goats!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

DavyHollow thank you! Poit is really adorable! Her and I have been having some bonding moments recently, she's a super sweet! 

Thank you LJH

Dayna thank you! I agree! She's so cute with her full beard!

Thank you sweetgoats.

GTR Thanks! Its luscious here, the goats will never run out of browse Lol.


----------

